# Finding a job....how easy was it for you?



## BritishBlue (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,

As Ive written on the introduction thread, my husband and I are looking to move to Canada. My husband has a degree in Geology and wants to work in the mining industry in Canada. We have sent of cv's and emails etc and are waiting to hear if any are successful. We are doing this before we have had a visa approved. I work in Optics and are looking for jobs for me alongside searching for my husband.

Im just wondering, how easy was it for you to find a job in Canada (if its in Mining then I'll want to know as much as possible! ) and how did you go about it?

Also, once you had a job offered, how long did your visa take?

We are grateful for all replies, thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BritishBlue said:


> Hi,
> 
> As Ive written on the introduction thread, my husband and I are looking to move to Canada. My husband has a degree in Geology and wants to work in the mining industry in Canada. We have sent of cv's and emails etc and are waiting to hear if any are successful. We are doing this before we have had a visa approved. I work in Optics and are looking for jobs for me alongside searching for my husband.
> 
> ...


May I ask what are your ages? If you are 31 or under you would probably qualify for a one year working BUNAC visa.
Also as a Geologist your husband is on THE LIST so, providing he meets all other criteria, he qualifies for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa. This is the easiest way to get into the country and he can work where he wishes. Canadian employers are not impressed by resumes (CV's) initially and much prefer meeting applicants face-to-face, so don't be surprised by lack of response.
IMO you should be contacting Headhunting firms specializing in the mining industry.


----------



## BritishBlue (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Auld Yin, Im 24 my husband is 25 (we dont have any children yet, not sure if this matters visa wise).

According to a website we 'qualify' points wise for a visa. 

But we will get onto some headhunting sites definately! We know mining is big is Canada, my husband has been wanting to go since he graduated in 2005, there are no jobs here in Cornwall full stop, its awful.

We cant wait to leave! 

Thanks, Lauren and Luke


----------

